# How long on average does it take for a female ball python to be ready



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

hi peepz

i know this has prob been asked before by many people,
and im not in any rush to breed at all just curious.

how lond does it take on average to get a female ball python
up to breeding weight from a hatchling and i dont mean obese i mean
a good solid ready to breed snake not fat lol

thanks


----------



## D'elyzium (Oct 24, 2008)

It really depends on the female but I think in most cases its closer to 3 years. I have a female that is solid as a rock and she's about 2.5 years old and 1900grams. 
A slow and steady weight increase is always better as females that are overfed and are fat apparently tend to produce more slugs.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Personally I would say 2 years minimum but some people manage it in 12-18 months. 

I dont think its good for the snake and one of my females wouldnt breed until her 3rd year even though she was up to weight. Early breeding will lead to more slugs/duds. Best to let the female mature a bit IMO.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

It all depends on how they are fed.
I have a four year old who I got last month who is only 800g.


----------



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

i was thinking around 2 years tbh as my 2010 female was hatched around june'ish and is obviously around a year old now and weighs about 800-900 grams and shes been picky with feeding for about 2-3 months one week she'll eat and the other she wont etc but on average add another year to that and she should hopefully be well into breeding weight.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

much as all above 1500 grams min!!


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

phoenixcookieball said:


> i was thinking around 2 years tbh as my 2010 female was hatched around june'ish and is obviously around a year old now and weighs about 800-900 grams and shes been picky with feeding for about 2-3 months one week she'll eat and the other she wont etc but on average add another year to that and she should hopefully be well into breeding weight.


Wow 800-900g grams for a picky feeder 1 year old!!! Our is also 1 year old, eats most of the time and is only 470g!!

But i would agree with most 2-3 and 1200-1500g, this is what we are aiming for when we start breeding!!


----------



## phoenixcookieball (Nov 17, 2010)

out of the 3 2010 females i have she is the biggest but then again i got the other 2 later on, even they weigh around 700-800+ grams and they have been eating picky just like she has.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

She will get there in her own good time. I have a 2010 that is trying to overtake one of my (admittedly small-but healthy & perfectly formed) 2009 females. Size isn't everything-even with girls- I think that they also need at least a couple of winters under their belt before being old enough to breed. A smallish but older girl (still at least 1200g) could be a better bet than a young but unexpectedly large one.


----------

